# This is me



## vashthestampede (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all this is my van - would love to take credit for the build but can't in good conscience, bought her like this. Also boasts a pull out kids bed above the cab that I'm using for as a wardrobe and bedding storage (terrible with computers so will probably get this wrong).


----------



## Robmac (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 7, 2016)

Heeellloooo,
Looks Great !.
Hope you have a lot of Fabulous times in it.

Has it got a name ?.
What's your plans ?.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 7, 2016)

I really like how that's been done,love the log burner....


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2016)

is the flue coming out the back ? why not through the roof ? never seen it done like that, out the side occasionally, but not the back. does it draw   OK ?


----------



## vashthestampede (Nov 7, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Heeellloooo,
> Looks Great !.
> Hope you have a lot of Fabulous times in it.
> 
> ...



Cheers! No name as yet, I'm hoping as nature takes its course something will come to me. I'm full timing in it - not quite big enough for it really but have just acquired a fiamma awning (for free!) so just need to come up with an idea for sides then will be sorted. The burner throws out enough heat to warm the awning room too if I can seal it up well enough. So far have been out every weekend but work full time so a bit limited on how far I can roam (at a steady 50mph), so far have visited/stayed at the roaches/peak district, brecon beacons, south wales coast, and last weekend shropshire hills - all with poi map from here that thing's a goldmine!!!


----------



## vashthestampede (Nov 7, 2016)

n brown said:


> is the flue coming out the back ? why not through the roof ? never seen it done like that, out the side occasionally, but not the back. does it draw   OK ?



Has a detachable chimney that fixes onto the back. Tried it without one night when was feeling a bit lazy, and no, it doesn't (cough cough cough). Not sure why its done that way, maybe stealthier? Or a bit easier to install as you wouldn't have to worry as much about a neat seal as you would coming vertically out of the roof leakage wise?


----------



## The laird (Nov 7, 2016)

Enjoy and safe travels


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 7, 2016)

vashthestampede said:


> Cheers! No name as yet, I'm hoping as nature takes its course something will come to me. I'm full timing in it - not quite big enough for it really but have just acquired a fiamma awning (for free!) so just need to come up with an idea for sides then will be sorted. The burner throws out enough heat to warm the awning room too if I can seal it up well enough. So far have been out every weekend but work full time so a bit limited on how far I can roam (at a steady 50mph), so far have visited/stayed at the roaches/peak district, brecon beacons, south wales coast, and last weekend shropshire hills - all with poi map from here that thing's a goldmine!!!



Sounds like its getting plenty use. my ambulance went to the welders today should be back next week then I can crack on with my conversion. like the look of your log burner. Steady 50 sounds good too you'll see much more than you will at 70. Enjoy.


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2016)

vashthestampede said:


> Has a detachable chimney that fixes onto the back. Tried it without one night when was feeling a bit lazy, and no, it doesn't (cough cough cough). Not sure why its done that way, maybe stealthier? Or a bit easier to install as you wouldn't have to worry as much about a neat seal as you would coming vertically out of the roof leakage wise?


 coming out the roof isn't hard,with a silicone flashing , and you wouldn't need to put the extension on every time you use it. you need to have that upright length of pipe for the flue to draw, but it could be a pain if you have to move on after lighting it


----------



## vashthestampede (Nov 8, 2016)

n brown said:


> coming out the roof isn't hard,with a silicone flashing , and you wouldn't need to put the extension on every time you use it. you need to have that upright length of pipe for the flue to draw, but it could be a pain if you have to move on after lighting it



Yeah that's been in the back of my mind a bit - so far its been warm enough that whenever I've been overnighting somewhere that I'm not quite as sure about I've left the burner off, but can't really be carrying on like that in these sort of temperatures now. Not to mention nearly driving off forgetting it was still up there a couple of times.


----------



## n brown (Nov 8, 2016)

make a hole about 8'' across, cut the silicone as directed, this will then be a stretch fit on the flue, making it watertight, then use mastic round the hole and screw the flashing down through the metal. then bend a bit of sheet metal and bolt it on to form a cowl


----------



## vashthestampede (Nov 8, 2016)

n brown said:


> make a hole about 8'' across, cut the silicone as directed, this will then be a stretch fit on the flue, making it watertight, then use mastic round the hole and screw the flashing down through the metal. then bend a bit of sheet metal and bolt it on to form a cowl View attachment 48119



Sounds pretty straightforward that's great thank you! I suppose that I would have to put a ring of chequer plate or something heat proof around the flue where it passes through the insulation on the roof then. Would I have to leave much of a gap between flue and plate too do you think?


----------



## n brown (Nov 8, 2016)

push the insulation back a few inches from the flue , just cut a flue sized hole in a bit of sheet metal, slide it over the flue then screw it to the ceiling, a gap of 3mm is enough, it gets warm but not enough to scorch, as with anything like this, keep your eye on the sure there's no charring going on !


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 10, 2016)

Superb colour, very descret for wild camping.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 27, 2017)

Back to your original question. someone on the forum did phone ahead to ask if he could overnight after a wedding reception and was quoted an extortionate amount for the privilege. Might be worth bearing in mind. On the other hand a lot of guests must have a drink or two too many and leave the car until the next morning.


----------



## ThatManViv (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello vashthestampede, (must be a story behind that name)

I have the same van, tho tisnt as nice as yours.
Like you said, I cant take any credit for the interior, someone else did it a thousand years back.
I've just bought a small woodburner and I'm planning to install it right next to the side door with the flu going straight out the roof
which will destroy my stealthiness, but it has to be done.
Tho' mine is fitted out with cupboards, the guy who did the work omitted to install insulation so I've spent many a chilly early morning hugging a hot chocolate.
The thing I love most about having this van is that it can go to the same places as vans costing a small fortune.
Travel safely vash, and enjoy your home on wheels 
:fun:


----------

